# Launch fees



## posiden

http://www.scgov.net/parksandrecreation/BoatLaunches/boatlaunches.asp

http://www.tampabayangler.com/boatramps.htm

http://www.fun-florida-getaways.com/manatee-county-boat-ramps.cfm

Most of the ramps in the area are free to use. Ft. Desoto in St Pete has a small fee. Piney Point and Cockroach bay has had some cars broken into. Whichever ramp you use make sure you have your trailer locked. Hope this helps. Let me know when your coming down and I could point you in a few directions to find some fish.


----------



## makin moves

most of the good ones in the Tampa area are 5 bucks to launch and park. Once you get the boat let us know so we can point you in the right direction


----------



## Delmer

Thanks for the info. I will get with both of you as soon as Mel has my new ride ready. I have reservations for a few days the end of June at Ft. Desoto but I have some friends that live in Brandon ( I think thats what its called ) So I might end up staying with them.


----------



## anytide

tell em 'tide sent you and they'll waive the fee's 

-holler when you in town....
-a


----------



## Delmer

Anytide, I'll try that I just hope they don't try to charge me double or send me away..... lol


----------



## makin moves

they will ;D


----------



## Shadowcast

E.G. Simmons Park in Ruskin is your best ramp on the East Shore of Tampa Bay. Safe, secure, and it gives you access to some great fishing waters.


----------



## firecat1981

EG Simmons is nice but I like the fishing better to the south. Stay away from Cockroach bay's ramp especially if you have an aluminum trailer! 

My favorite place these days is Little Manatee River, I launch out of Domino Ramp and it's only a few minutes to some good fishing. LMR is south of EG Simmons and leads to the CRB preserve. 

If you are around Ft Desoto and don't want to pay the $7 to launch just launch out of Maximo park, it's free and only 5 minutes or so away from Ft. D


----------



## Delmer

Ok. Thanks for all the info. I will be in Brandon the afternoon of the 21st thru the 25th if any of you guys want to get together for some fishing or whatever just pm me and I will get you my phone number. I am pretty open about where to launch if a certain spot is ON.


----------

